# Lüfter macht komische Geräusche



## PCBastler (12. September 2009)

*Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Hi

Seit einiger Zeit macht mein Pc komische geräusche von denen ich glaube das eis ein Lüfter is.Wie es sich annhört kann ich nicht sehr gut beschreiben.
Aufjedenfall ist es ein Geräusch das früher nicht da war.
Woran könnte das liegen.

PCBastler


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Mach doch mal ein kleines Video und poste es bei Youtube.

Denn unter einem komischen Geräusch kann man vieles verstehen


----------



## PCBastler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*



D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein kleines Video und poste es bei Youtube.
> 
> Denn unter einem komischen Geräusch kann man vieles verstehen



Sorry ich hab aber momentan überhaupt keine Digicam
Was könnte es denn für Gründe geben,unabhängig von dem Geräusch.

PCBastler


----------



## oldmanDF (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*



PCBastler schrieb:


> Sorry ich hab aber momentan überhaupt keine Digicam
> Was könnte es denn für Gründe geben,unabhängig von dem Geräusch.
> 
> PCBastler



Beschreib mal das Geräusch (Klackern, Schleifen etc.) und sag mal was das für ein Lüfter (Hersteller, Bezeichnung) ist.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Mach doch mal dein Gehäuse auf und versuch das Geräusch zu orten.
Du kannst auch versuchen ganz vorsichtig einen Lüfter kurz zu bremsen und dann schauen ob sich was verändert am Geräusch.


----------



## PCBastler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*



-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Mach doch mal dein Gehäuse auf und versuch das Geräusch zu orten.
> Du kannst auch versuchen ganz vorsichtig einen Lüfter kurz zu bremsen und dann schauen ob sich was verändert am Geräusch.



Beschreiben würde ich das Geräusch als Surren.Aufjedenfall nervt es mich schön langsam


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Es hängt auch kein Kabel am Lüfter, wo der Lüfter dran schleifen kann?
Was hast du eigentlich für Lüfter verbaut?


----------



## The Ian (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

wenn ein lüfter auf einmal geräusche macht, dass ist das entweder ein lagerschaden und dann hilft nur noch auswechseln, oder der hat nicht mehr genug schmiermittel im lager oder im lager ist dreck drinne dann hilft entweder mal n spritzer öl dran zu machen oder halt auch austauschen
wie alt ist der lüfter denn?


----------



## PCBastler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*



The Ian schrieb:


> wenn ein lüfter auf einmal geräusche macht, dass ist das entweder ein lagerschaden und dann hilft nur noch auswechseln, oder der hat nicht mehr genug schmiermittel im lager oder im lager ist dreck drinne dann hilft entweder mal n spritzer öl dran zu machen oder halt auch austauschen
> wie alt ist der lüfter denn?



Der Lüfter is jetzt schon ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Axim (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Lüfterlager erst mit Kompressor oder Druckgasspray ausblasen, dann neu fetten. Am besten wird der gefettet während er läuft, mit einem Schmiermittel dass möglichst dick, aber dennoch kriechfähig ist. Silikonspray ist das Fett der Wahl für Lüfter.


----------



## PCBastler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Ich hab mal das Gehäuse aufgemacht und weis jetzt das es definitiv der Prozessorlüfter is.
Hir is noch das was ich von den Lüftern ablesen konnte:

Prozessorlüfter:

64 Alpine AC

Gehäuselüfter:

AF 12Q25

Webseite:www.arctic-cooling.com

PCBastler


----------



## Chicago (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Hi,

dann wird es Zeit für einen neuen CPU-Kühler. Denn den Lüfter gibts wohl nicht einzeln.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Hi,
wieiviel Platz hast du denn im Gehäuse ?
Willst du auch overclocken ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## MKay (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

ich will ja nichts sagen, aber kommt es nicht nur mir so vor, das die lüfter von alpine iommer am ersten den geist aufgeben(ohne filter mit dreck im gehäuse)


----------



## Chicago (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Hi,

nöö, hab hier einen Alpine 64 schon seit ca. 3 Jahren Laufen, und der macht keine Probleme. Ist denke ich mal, auch immer ne Frage der Pflege.

gruß Chicago


----------



## PCBastler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> wieiviel Platz hast du denn im Gehäuse ?
> Willst du auch overclocken ?
> 
> ...



Mein Gehäue is ein Miditower,ich will nich Overclocken aber es kommt bald ne neue Graka rein und dafür brauch ich noch einen Zweiten Gehäuslüfter.
Ich denke schon das für einen Zweiten noch irgenwo Platz is.Und Dreckig is mein Gehäuse sowieso nicht,ich putz es immer einmal im Monat.

Gruß,PCBastler


----------



## Chrissi (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Hi. Ich kenn ja dein Lüfterbuget nicht. Aber ich hab mal was rausgesucht.

100% Leistung. Besser gehts nicht. Hat aber auch seinen Preis.
Ist das Bundle mit dem bequiet Silent Wing. Sehr leiser guter Lüfter.
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

80% Leistung. Sehr oft gekauft. Gutes PL.
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

50% Leistung. Für das kleine Buget.
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

mfg Chrissi


----------



## PCBastler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Hi. Ich kenn ja dein Lüfterbuget nicht. Aber ich hab mal was rausgesucht.
> 
> 100% Leistung. Besser gehts nicht. Hat aber auch seinen Preis.
> Ist das Bundle mit dem bequiet Silent Wing. Sehr leiser guter Lüfter.
> ...



Wow,dankeschön,da weis man ja mal was man kauft.Kannst du mir auch ein paar Gehäuselüfter empfehlen?

MfG,PCBastler


----------



## GPHENOM (15. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Noiseblocker macht geile lüfter oder der BeQuiet Silentwing ist nicht zu verachten.
Scythe Slipstream, Revoltec Airguard.


----------



## fazi87 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

den AC freezer 7 rev 1.0 habe ich seit 2,5Jahren auf meinem C2D E6750, der jetzt bei meiner
schwester werkt


der ist extrem leise und reicht für normal-user (kein OC)

extrem leise?? beim surfen läuft der lüfter gar nicht (kühlt also passiv dank gehäusebelüftung),
er dreht aber alle paar minuten eine viertel umdrehung (sieht man nur, hört man nicht)

dadurch checkt er wohl, ob alles passt (hab mal lüfter abgesteckt, sofort warnton
erhalten) der lüfter checkt also für dich seine lauffähigkeit

beim dvd-schauen läuft er nur sehr langsam und beim zocken auch nur
mittelmäßig

temps waren immer ausgezeichnet, da ich nicht OC

für 20euro mein tipp !!


----------



## PCBastler (15. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.Das misteriöse Lüftergeräusch ist aus welchem Grund auch immer weg.Werde den Lüfter Wahrscheinlich trotdem umtauschen und einen neuen kaufen.

Grüße,PCBastler


----------



## michael7738 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Lüfter macht komische Geräusche*



> Das misteriöse Lüftergeräusch ist aus welchem Grund auch immer weg.


Bei meinen Eltern im PC war auch der Grafikkartenlüfter defekt (also auch mit lautem Rattern), ab und zu lief er aber doch wieder tadellos. Also ich denke wenn er jetzt wieder läuft wird es kein Dauerzustand sein und sollte schon auf deiner Einkaufsliste vorgemerkt sein.


----------

